# Wonton Jalepeno Poppers



## deelady (Jul 25, 2008)

Wonton Poppers

1 Pkg cream cheese softened
1 cup jack cheese shredded
4 oz jalepenos seeded and diced finely
3 green onions diced
black pepper to taste
1 pkg wonton wrappers
veg oil for frying

Mix first five ingredients in medium bowl. Fill wrappers with approx 1 tablespoon of mixture. Fold wontons into triangles and press sides to seal with moistened fingers.

Meanwhile heat oil over medium high heat in large skillet or deep pot. carefully fry 3-4 at a time until golden on each side. drain on paper towels and serve with favorite dipping sauce. My fav is ranch 

Enjoy


----------



## deelady (Jul 25, 2008)

*Collard Greens Won Tons*

The last recipe I posted reminded me of another I had I think if was from Paula Deen....I haven't tried this one yet but I'm dying to!! Just give me a reason, any reason!!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/collard-green-won-tons-recipe/index.html


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 23, 2008)

deelady said:


> The last recipe I posted reminded me of another I had I think if was from Paula Deen....I haven't tried this one yet but I'm dying to!! Just give me a reason, any reason!!
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/collard-green-won-tons-recipe/index.html



Well, I've tried this exact recipe before and it's very good.  Good enough reason for you?

I made red eye gravy to dip it in, but that's just so there was something... it didn't really need a sauce, plenty of flavor on it's own.


----------



## deelady (Aug 23, 2008)

what is red eye gravy.....? never heard of that
Did you make this for a party or something or just because? Right now its just me and my 1 yr old daughter at home so I tend to be more lazy with cooking...hate to eat alone.


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 23, 2008)

Red eye gravy is simply bacon fat and black coffee.  I think it got the name from the appearance it makes in a bowl/cup, because they don't mix and it looks like an eye.

I actually made it for an appetizer to go along with a mostly southern theme.  I thoroughly enjoyed used a Paula Deen recipe and professionals eating it all and not knowing any the wiser.  There is no reason not to like it though... crispy shell, cream cheese  and pork flavored greens?  Good stuff.


----------



## deelady (Aug 23, 2008)

When my sweetie is home and we are making an Asian themed dish we often make a similar app. but using spinach, cream cheese, a little soy, and a ground red pepper/black pepper mixture, fried in wonton skins. Very yummy


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 23, 2008)

deelady said:


> what is red eye gravy.....? never heard of that
> Did you make this for a party or something or just because? Right now its just me and my 1 yr old daughter at home so I tend to be more lazy with cooking...hate to eat alone.



Originally and traditionally made using country ham - once heated the coffee is poured into the grease (usually equal parts) and I have also included some water on occasion when it was too salty.

BUT, back to the original recipe posted here!  YUM!  I remember watching the show when Paula Deen made the collard parcels, but, I would rather try yours.  I'm also thinking that these could be made by putting the smaller wonton squares into mini muffin tins and then filling with the mixture, baking until they are light brown and the cream cheese mixture is heated.  I make crab rangoon this way and it might be a bit easier - in my little mind anyway


----------



## deelady (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been meaning to to buy a mini muffin tin for simular uses...just never think to get one when I'm shopping. I've seen so many great ideas using them.


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 24, 2008)

Kitchenelf i think it would be really good in the oven especially thinking of all the calories you'd save from not frying.  

Thanks for the recipe deelady.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 24, 2008)

mmm deelady they sound great.... 
I'll try these when my 1st peppers are ready.... any day now!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 24, 2008)

deelady said:


> I've been meaning to to buy a mini muffin tin for simular uses...just never think to get one when I'm shopping. I've seen so many great ideas using them.



I'm so glad I could assist you in spending your money! 

Debbie - and I actually like the crab rangoon better in the oven too!  I'm going to try this VERY soon deelady!


----------



## deelady (Aug 24, 2008)

keep us updated KE!
With the baking method would you need any oil at all? like brushing them with olive oil? or would it not be nessesary?

Oh and it actually IS an area I wouldn't mind assistance! I'm a horrible shopper!


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 24, 2008)

KE i never had crab rangoon, i'll add it to my "to make" list.  Have you posted your recipe on here?  I'll go browse for a recipe. TY


----------



## deelady (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry Debbie I just saw your thank you....you are welcome !


----------



## shannon in KS (Aug 24, 2008)

yum! these sound wonderful!!!


----------

